# *~ Wish Lists ~*



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ok, thought it would be fun to see what people would love to have as 'pets' or love to keep. Doesn't have to be what you are going to get, just what you would like if you could... *
:flrt:​ 
Well, I'll start but my list of animals I would 'like' is mahoosive lol so this is the list of species we are planning enclosures for over the next 2 years:

Springhaas
Coatimundi
Fennec Foxes
Gennets (maybe)


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

skunks
skunks
skunks
skunks?

bengal

ferrets

sugar gliders

africain pygmy hedgehogs

african grey

gambian pouched rats

parma wallabies

erm..

erm..

everything


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay Pouchie, you've asked for it...this is a more or less 'realistic' wish list...i.e. things that could physically live in a house/garden in this temperate zone...

9-banded armadillo;
nutria;
capybara;
golden frog/toad;
opossum;
a lobster;
chihuahua;
bees (not a pet per se but would be very interesting);

Hmmm, probably more to come later :2thumb:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> skunks
> skunks
> skunks
> skunks?
> ...


Oooh! Yes, a wallaby!! And a springbok or an ibex...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

id also quite like tapir


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

bees too!

chipmonks


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, tapir!! You see, I knew I'd get more ideas :mf_dribble:

Pouchie's opened a real can of worms...

Oh, worms too!!


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

I would love some tree frogs
A turtle which I might be getting some time in the future
A dog, not allowed one in this house but will be getting one when i move out...if I want one then xD
Another snake, had to sell mine because the in-law was scared off it...
A skunk


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL you guys 

Hey Grumps a friend of mine breeds chihuaha and he has just bought the most beautiful little pup and thats sayin something cus I am a big dog person.

Can't wait to see her babies when she is old enough to breed.:flrt:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

:flrt: Aaaahhh, I want it!!! What I love about chihuahua's is their little heads. I love that in dog shows and such they are referred to as 'apples', as in, 'this specimen has a beautiful apple.' Also, it's small enough to keep in my flat...a big bonus!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> :flrt: Aaaahhh, I want it!!! What I love about chihuahua's is their little heads. I love that in dog shows and such they are referred to as 'apples', as in, 'this specimen has a beautiful apple.' Also, it's small enough to keep in my flat...a big bonus!!


 
But Ben would EAT a chihuahua :lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> But Ben would EAT a chihuahua :lol2:


 Especially if it was dressed as a banana :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

All my hedgie wishes came true so nothing there.
I have everything i want :flrt:except for a few high end morph royals and an albino and tri coloured hognose snake


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> All my hedgie wishes came true so nothing there.
> I have everything i want :flrt:except for a few high end morph royals and an albino and tri coloured hognose snake


 
Thats nice. Not sure I'll ever get to the point I couldnt be tempted by another species but space WILL dictate LOL


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm... Ok, my wishlist is quite long, so this is just gonna be realistic ones 

Parma wallabies
Harlequin dane (would love one with blue eyes!!)
Asian leopard cat (yes, I blame YOU... the person that is aimed at knows who she is)
Short tailed opossum (looks like this one will be realised on Saturday)
Western hognose (hopefully in a couple months)
Blue eyed white cat (worked with deaf animals in rescue and fell in love with them then)
Fennec fox (LUUURVE)
Colour morph sugar gliders (leucistic, ringtail, albino, platinum, etc... no I don't ask for much)
Virginia opossum (this is since staying in Texas for a couple months with my Mom and having a nightly visitor of a baby 'possum that we left food out for)

Hmm... *scratches chin* I think tht may be it for now... *lol*


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Everything that was on my wish list i can now produce myself:mf_dribble:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

ooohhh I really wish I could win the lottery give up my job buy some land build a huuuuge palace for all of us (us as in me huby and animals!!) and on top of my current pets I would love to add:

african pygmy hedgehogs
2 blue female goos
some dumbo rats
a few more guinea pigs - very underrated pets
a male desert iguana
a few top quality morph beardies
collared lizards
a chinese water dragon
more hermans tortoise
an african grey parrot
some ferrets
pair of sugar gliders
a green iguana

and more obscurely some flamingos, a big cat (not together of course) ermmm I really could go on but I think I'd better stop there lol!!! well I can wish innit


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

knob tailed gecko :flrt:
loads of horses
pug
mexican hairless dog
crested gecko
erm... i think thats it


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OOOOH! And I'd love horses, as well (a friesian is my dream horse *drools*)


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

KINKAJOU!!! (caps because they are super awesome)

skunk
Genet
Asian Leopard cat 
Sloth


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Striped Skunk (like everyone else lol) Oh I have a question..are there any spotted skunks in private collections? Think they're beautiful

Honey badgers.
African pygmy hedgehog.
Sulcata tortoises (maybe if I ever own a farm!)
Black andalusian stallion (very specific :razz
Some more horsfields.
Red & White female sibe.
Wolf grey sibe.
snow spotted/rosetted bengal female. hmm think that's it for now.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> KINKAJOU!!! (caps because they are super awesome)
> 
> skunk
> Genet
> ...


 
aww you been wanting a kinkajou since before Jesus aint ya? one day hun :flrt:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> aww you been wanting a kinkajou since before Jesus aint ya? one day hun :flrt:


I have, one day i will have my own house where i can build whatever I like and then one shall be mine :devil: ALthough maybe not house prices are mental lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I have, one day i will have my own house where i can build whatever I like and then one shall be mine :devil: ALthough maybe not house prices are mental lol


 
:lol2: tell me about it.. I work for an estate agent:blush: 

:bash:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: tell me about it.. I work for an estate agent:blush:
> 
> :bash:


Thats rubbish business cant be too good at the moment?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> Thats rubbish business cant be too good at the moment?


your above quote would be the 'understatement of the year' :no1:


----------



## Smally (May 18, 2008)

Top of the list is a Genet. I will be able to acommidate one this time next year. 

Myself and my Grandparents have both looked into exocit cats and are going to be getting the first cat in the next few years. Geoffroy's, Servals and Bobcats have all been mentioned. Probably will end up with a pair of Servals, unless we decide to get a Geoffroy to gain experiance in cats first.

Thats it really, still researching into Skunks and Prairie dog but a bit cautious about housing them with a Genet roaming around!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

servel defo!
aph
ummm skunks
sloth!just imagin one hanging off your arm lol


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Tree kangaroo. dunno if people keep them or not. But yeah They seem awesome


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Our wish list :

Aye Aye
Tasmanian Devil
Ocelot
ALC's 
Aussie gliders
Greater gliders
Squirrel gliders
Any colour morph glider
Thylacine (lol ... yeah right!!!)
Tree Kangaroo
Spotted Quoll
Binturong
Tarsier
Pygmy hippos
Mouse Lemurs
Dwarf fat tail lemurs

Ummmm, probably loads more but can't think right now!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Our wish list :
> 
> Aye Aye
> Tasmanian Devil
> ...


hey hey heyyyyyyy! nice to see you here *wink*

thylacine!!??? ROFL aren't they extinct bar a handful in captivity!?

and another tree kangaroo i see.. i just had to google that, never heard of one:blush:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol, they are extinct yes.  Tree kangaroos are ace, they're so clumsy I have no idea how they're not extinct too  :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Lol, they are extinct yes.  Tree kangaroos are ace, they're so clumsy I have no idea how they're not extinct too  :lol2:


aha! But I read (not so long ago) that although thylacine are officially extinct, sightings are still reported (!)... there's hope for you yet LOL


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Lol, they are extinct yes.  Tree kangaroos are ace, they're so clumsy I have no idea how they're not extinct too  :lol2:


I had to google tree kangroos as well and OMG add one of those to my list:mf_dribble:


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

loads of stuff but a few at the top would be

kinkajou
mara
capybara
miniature horses


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> aha! But I read (not so long ago) that although thylacine are officially extinct, sightings are still reported (!)... there's hope for you yet LOL


It would be nice to think that there are still some out there, but there are also reported sightings of the yeti and the chupacabra :lol2:.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> It would be nice to think that there are still some out there, but there are also reported sightings of the yeti and the chupacabra :lol2:.


 
oh hey! chupacabra! i wants, i wants! what do you feed those? goats?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Kune kune pigs


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> oh hey! chupacabra! i wants, i wants! what do you feed those? goats?


Apparently so , maybe the odd sheep too.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd like a red panda and I will call him Ray


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> I'd like a red panda and I will call him Ray


what about a couple of blue goos called bluey and duey?? :lol2:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

some pretty normal things:
-any kind of snake/lizard
-gambian pouched rat
-english bull terrier
-giant rabbit
-chinchillas
-degus
thats all for now  i have my rats and ferrets so im happy 

x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

oo id also like an angora rabbit

google them!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Well atm just four - a turtle, bearded dragon, a cat and a horse.

I'll get a turtle in the next couple of months, a bearded dragon next year, a cat when my OH kicks the bucket (he's allergic :devil and a horse when I win the Lotto...:lol2:
Atm, I have a dog, a rabbit, gerbils, mice, a dwarf hamster, a budgie and six fish tanks so that keeps me going.:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Could always go out hunting for the British jaguars, glidergirl!!! *giggles*


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes a red panda and a slow loris but you cant have them because they are endangered =(


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i wanna pet liger

and a beaver so i can invite people to mine to play with my beaver :lol2:
hmmm already have the skunk
well pretty much and mammal i can dote on and cuddle :whistling2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Cats:

Siamese
Burmese
Rag doll
Bengal
Savannah
Turkish angora
Maine coot
Abyssinian


Dout I'd get all these but these are the ones I like :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Spotted skunks
Pygmy skunks
Red Ruff Lemurs
Sun Bears (one can dream)
Kinkajou
Black footed ferrets


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

not read all the replies but here's mine. i kinda have 2, one i know i'll have at some point & one i know is prolly out of my reach however much i love the animals.

achievable list.
another beagle
another boxer
burmese mountain dog
male black & white french lop
male yemen chameleon
pair/trio of tokay geckos
another cat
indoor avairy of zebra finches
another snake, maybe a boa.
a retired seeside donkey

unachievable list
albino burmese python
pygmy marmosets
sugar gliders (but they my be moved to the above list)
a retired seaside donkey (i know it's on both lists but space is a factor so don't know if i'll ever get one)


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i would also like the western spotted skunk 
and a spirit bear
and a Vancouver Island marmot
an Arctic and fennec fox
and i would be in heaven


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> i would also like the western spotted skunk
> and a spirit bear
> and a Vancouver Island marmot
> an Arctic and fennec fox
> and i would be in heaven


i don't even know what half of them are lol.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!! I love Turkish Angoras!!! *drools* Would love one some day... Anybody noticed my list keeps getting longer? *lol*


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Oooh!! I love Turkish Angoras!!! *drools* Would love one some day... Anybody noticed my list keeps getting longer? *lol*


I was so close to getting one  but the breeder had already reserved them all


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Stunning cats!!! A blue eyed white cat was on my wishlist already, and it'd be very possible with a TA 

Shame you missed out, though  There don't seem to be many about...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

If I could have any animal I would have a Cheetah! They are my favourite of all animals!
:flrt:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> If I could have any animal I would have a Cheetah! They are my favourite of all animals!


I'm sure that would go down well with the neighbours...:lol2:

I live ten minutes from Fota Wildlife Park. They have had great success in breeding captive cheetahs. I visit every Spring just to see the babies...:flrt:


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like a chillie rose as my 1st T but my OH is having none of it! :devil::bash:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

iv always w:flrt::no1:anted a wolf i have wolf everything even tattoo but when i get my house im going to get a sarloos or Czechoslovakian wolfdog :mf_dribble:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

When I was 7 I wanted a snake and a parrot. My mother told me it was impossible. Apparently it was too expensive and also, according to her, you needed a special licence to keep them. I now have 2 African Greys, a Blue and Gold Macaw and 12 snakes of various kinds from a corn hatchling to a six foot boa.

So I've already achieved my first wish list.

My current one is as follows (got achievable and unlikely in the one list, just in case).

Greenwing Macaw
Hyacinth Macaw
Sulphur Crested Cockatoo
Mynah Bird
Donkey
Pygmy Goat
Hogg Island Boa
Pied Royal Python
Chimp
Badger


I know you can't keep badgers, but I'd love to see one bumbling round my garden! :flrt:


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Oooo I got alot;
Half may just a dream, and I wouldn't actually be able to have it 

-I would also love some Fennec Foxes
-Maybe another wolf or 2. Some white/silver or black timbers would be nice. Needa get some friends for Koa and Tonu! 
-Chincillas
-a squirrel monkey
-Sugar glider
-thorny lizard
-porcipine
-Basenji
-Skunk
-Sun Conures
-Hyacinth Macaw
-Red fox or arctic fox
-wolverine
-great green macaw
-Ragdoll
-saluki
-Another Raccoon too



There are many others, but that is my top wanteds


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

urm ok

well dog wise would be Rottie, JR, Patterdale, Working Cocker spaniel, Northern Inuit (the last hopefully will be very soon in the future )

other animal wise would be Coati, skunk, raccon (not pet but in a huge enclosure lottery dream) meerkats, dwarf mongoose, more P.dogs as i miss my two, richardson ground squirell, urm..... Artiac fox, my own breeding herd of highland ponies and a herd of Norweigian fjords, herd of jersey cows, lots more chickens, ducks and turkeys 

bird wise would be a barn owl or two, buzzard and a kestrel


----------



## Ratster (Sep 3, 2008)

Giant Gambian Rat
Chipmunks
Cornsnake
Tortoise


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

an adder they are cool i love there viper eyes 

a monkey id name him Mr monk , and a purple unicorn i settle for a white one and id get a purple hair dye from super drug so that wouldn't be a problem

also ..... a ruff neck lizard to see if it was really a rough neck id get it to beat up all the cats that shit in my garden and the one that uses my daughters foam on the trampoline bars as a scratch post 

and a cookie monster from seasame street id name that cookie monster


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

skunk
uromastyx
APH
possums
sloth
berber skinks
albino royal
pugwawa :no1:
mega mantis
sinai dragons
water dragons

it could go on forever...


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

Space and money permitting i'd have:

At least another 3 or 4 staffies, there are so many in rescues it sould be great to give them a good home

An african grey 

A skunk (or two)

Lots of marine fish

A few bearded dragons

A tortoise

An african pygmy hedgehog

A few more kids


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

if i lived on my own again which shouldn't be long i would love to have just rats maybe two gpigs and my snails.

but if i was a millionare and could have anything i want i would have a group of meerkats in a amazing enclosure sp?
a rat room with more rats than i can have.
two dogs (yorkshire terrier and a lapsou sp?)
a rack style thing with snails.
2 beardies.
oo some hermit crabs.. and some others just to look at really not for holding as i sit for hourse watching my snails even though i hold them too lol


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I posted yesterday & it's now gone (twilight zone music plays in back ground) so here I go again, I think it went something like this;

Condors
Bald Eagles
Sea Eagles
Fennex Fox
Flying Fox
Pinta Island tort (would start a breeding program to help replenish and save the pop but WOW just love them)
Java Rhino
Dwarf blue sheep
Golden Crocodile ( I actually saw these, stood within a few feet of them, stunning beautiful crocs, well worth half way round the world trip  )


Thats all for now but this list would only be if I was loaded, had land and was possible as some are very rare and need help so this is also a bit of a conservation list too.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

mines nice and easy.

a chocolate and white skunk please 
thats all :whistling2:

but supose i would love:
a blonde snake of sum sort.
a rottie puppy.
a english bull puppy.
bengal kitten
silver mitted ferrets.
panda ferrets.

and a panda and a unicorn.
OH OH and a leopard.
 

maybe i should keep wishing:blush:


----------



## Smally (May 18, 2008)

In my last post I just put down stuff what is gonna happen ha, didnt read the thread right.

Wishlist,

A small colony (Around 8?) of blue & gold Macaw's
A breeding pair of California Sea Lions

I thought you would walk into the building on a balconey. A large ship on one side of the room while the bottem is the sea lions den, the part of the ship where bedroom/kitchens usualy are could be used as an avriary. Obviously they would never see/be able to touch each other.

Did I get carried away? :blush:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Smally said:


> In my last post I just put down stuff what is gonna happen ha, didnt read the thread right.
> 
> Wishlist,
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: you have a great imagination :no1:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok here's a few for never, never land :lol2:

Another Lurcher
Greyhound
Whippet
Patterdale Terrier
Beagle
Snowy Owl
Goats
Chickens
Pigs


----------



## beckybear (Aug 14, 2008)

Id like a killer whale.

A black panther.

A chimp.


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd like to add a few tasmanian devils to my list (I know they're DWA but i can dream)


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hognose snake
dumbo rats
Russian rat snake
pink toe tarantula


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

:whistling2:


tilly790 said:


> Hognose snake
> dumbo rats
> Russian rat snake
> pink toe tarantula


 Mine are at least attainable


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

OOOO Love this topic :flrt:

my never gonna happen wish list is

A few great white sharks
a couple of chimps ( charley from monkey business :flrt
a spider monkey 
a donkey
2 sugar gliders 
a pug 
a green iggy 
a b&w tegu 
a few meerkats

my list is never ending lol but that`ll do for now


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

id also like to add meerkats

dumbo rats

naked rats

angora ferrets


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i think im getting a little too carried away, haha


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

i would love:
fennec fox
kinkajou
herman and leopard tortoise
more african pygmy dormice
2 greater and lesser jerboas (my immediate favourite!!)
13 striped ground squirrel
richardson ground squirrel
african grey

i think thats all!! thats my xmas list anyway, so all my special friends, pay attenion!!:whistling2:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

A group of elephants and a couple of giraffs.. ' Now just gotta find somewhere to put them'. :2thumb:

John


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Lions
Tiger
Polar Bear
Brown Bear
Crocodile
Komodo Dragon
White Bald-Headed Eagle
:no1::no1: Doubt i'll get any of them, but it is a wish list after all.


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Some kind of monkey i could look after
Okapi
Hippo
Rhino
And an Amur Leopard


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

*my wish list*

i would like

*a pair of fiji iguana's
female blonde crestie
blue pusskat with blue eyes
1 male blizzard gecko
a pair of water dragons
1 lemur

*_thank you please, anyone reading and have these then get intouch!!!

x
_


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Where could i get a killer whale..? I used to love free willy!

Although i don't think my fish tank is big enough.

John


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I would like to add to mine a luck dragon (never ending story) it is a wish list after all  oh and a racing snail or whatever he was called :2thumb:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

this is a weird list but..

boa constrictor
green tree python
brazilian rainbow boa
coati
skunk
raccoon 
tapir
tiger(s)
lion(s)
genet
sloth
marmoset
chipmunks
armadillo
meerkats
possum(s)
parma wallabies
goats
sheep
2 horses
asian leopard cats
fennec foxes
dwarf caiman
madagascan lemurs
axolotls
dolphins
turtles (again)
herd of elephants


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Bit of a reserection of a thread


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> Bit of a reserection of a thread


Fun, nevertheless : victory:

My wish list:

Standard Poodle (black) - very underestimated breed of dog, so versatile, would leave "hairdo" as Kennel Utility Clip, I think they look best that way
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - Stunning dogs and interesting characters

More rats - find it hard to walk by them without automatically calculating space for another 1 or 2 in our group

Irian Jaya Python (sp?): Love the colours and size 
or a Brazilian Rainbow Boa: as above
(no space :-( )

A few Tarantulas, but can't make my mind up which ones. Don't want a Chilean Rose tho, something more active and colourful

And as for the "It'll never happen"-List:

Frisian Horse - can't ride, haven't got the cash or space, but never mind, they're stunning
Haflinger Horse - very beautiful
Andalusian Horse - no need to explain
Donkey - So cute and tons of personality

Pigs - the cute furry ones
Miniature Goats - lovely creatures tho they eat anything that's not bolted on
A group of chicken - I love eggs!

Black Panther - has always been my favourite big cat
Lynx - the ears!

Pack of Gray wolves!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright mine 

Streaked tenrec 
Marbled polecat
Black footed ferret 
Neopolitan mastiff
Caucasian ovachaka 
European hamster 
A group of mole rats not the naked ones
A Maine **** 
Mouse like lemurs 
A f1 savvanah cat 
Big setup with some leaf cutter ants 
A huge tank with some arapaima , red arrowana, Fly River turtles, clown knife fish and a few other monster fish 
A red tegu 
And loads more I could easily accommodate sons of the above but don't have the time or energy


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinkajou :flrt:


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

Things that will/ fairly easily could happen:
Dog
Guinea-pigs
Blue tongue skink
Panther chameleon
Uromastyx
African fat tailed geckos
Maybe some chickens
Maybe some Belgian hares
Maybe some tropical fish
Ferrets

Unlikely, but a girl can dream:
Llamas
Pigs (one Gloucester old spot, on saddle back)
5 sheep
Pair of sulcata tortoises

Fantasy land:
Aardvark
Otters
Meerkats


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Burmese kitty
Silver black horse
Tenessee walking horse
Gordon setter dog


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oh well, i thought my list was pretty short then while reading everyone elses i found myself going ooh yes 1 of those. 

so now my list is:
another bullmastif
sugar gliders
a horse, this is something i could get now but the amount of work they need puts me off. mucking out when it's minus 10 doesn't appeal. 
kinkajou, more than likely will never happen, but you never know.
a syrian hamster, seems a bit silly but i always wanted 1 when i was a kid & was never allowed. hoping 1 of mine asks for a hamster at some point. 
bees, but that's more hubbys thing than mine.
and chickens is something we've ummed & ahhed about over the years but never took the plunge.


----------



## bob marley (Sep 27, 2012)

hmmmmm.............:
2 racoon dogs
1 rottweiler
1 chow chow ( if any 1 keeps them show me pictures! now!!!)
3 asian water moniters
1 alligator snapping turtle
1 mugger crocodile


----------



## bob marley (Sep 27, 2012)

+ my sig


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

1 Breeding pair of Amazon Basin emerald tree boas. Amazing snakes:mf_dribble:

2 Huge Gaboon Viper, if have DWA and am brave enough.

3 pair of Dwarf caiman with a great set up.

4 More Madagascan tree boas SAnzinia.:mf_dribble:

huge Green Conda too.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I use to have a wish list, but right now I am so exhausted with work the thought of having to deal with another species fills me with dread!!

If I won the lottery though I know I would get Wallabies to free roam around the few acres we would have, would likely get a couple of basic Horses for me and my niece to ride when she comes to visit and would probably build and owl muse and get an owl, I like the dark eyes ones, there is a stunning one at the local owl group I have attended, but I am unsure on which species.

I do plan to get another working type Golden retriever and I hope to one day get a savannah cat


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd love a parrot, preferably a hand raised male Macaw though i'd settle for an African Grey.

I'd kill for a Jack rabbit, would most certainly love a few of them!

Mara are something i often dream about, they're amazing and just perfect for me.

I'd have a couple of pot belly pigs if i had the space too, i love pigs, wanted one fro many years since meeting an oldie at my local rescue centre and he was just a darling.

And i'll end with a coatimundi, think they're brill.

There are so many other animals i'd have given the choice but those are ones i've longed for the most in recent years.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

ook so far

DWA vipers (if i had the balls)
Brazilian rainbow boas
GTP's
ATB's
more dwarf boas
Burmese
Hognose 
Blood python
As far as snakes go thats all i can think of now, its constantly growing

Arabian horses, 1 of every color they come in
Sport horse two would do
Alpacas
Pair of ibizan hound
GSD's x 2
Boston terrier
French bulldog
Shiba inu
Tibitan mastiff
Samoyed
Chocolate skunk
A pair of marmosets (the super tiny ones)
Racoon dogs
Fennec foxes
African wild dogs
Hyena
Serval cat
Leopard cat
Sugar glider
Sloth
thats all i can remember for now lol

Oh and i would absolutly love to rescue tigers and what not and rehabilitate them into the wild or something like that


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

What a great thread to resurrect (sp??), I love dreaming...!

Defo getting, one day:

Serval (LOVE them)
Saint Bernard dog (as above) or similar great big softie
Sugar gliders (other half getting some soon)
Another skunk (if Sally allows it!)
Sulcata tortoises

In the event of a lottery win:

Mara
Wallabies (don't mind which sp.)
Coatis or raccoons
Sloth(s)
Kinkajou (s)
Even more skunks (lol)
Sand cats
Ocelots
Asian leopard cats
...I love cats, btw..
...and some hired help!!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

The second we have a garden of our own I will get genets.
Even though my OH has decided he doesn't like dogs, I'd still like a cocker spaniel and a GSD 
In the unlikely event of my winning the lottery or acquiring lots of land somehow: 
Capybara
Tree porcupines
Short clawed otters
Servals
Fishing cats
Lynx
Caracals
Horses
Coatis
Ferrets
Foxes (I'd like grey foxes as well as red)
Fossa
African Wild dogs
I also really like Rhinos :whistling2:
Can't believe I forgot Wolverines.

Won't even go into the reps. I'd like...

LOL I could add to this list all day I expect...


----------

